

New laser network between NYSE and NASDAQ - randomname2
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/176551-new-laser-network-between-nyse-and-nasdaq-will-allow-high-frequency-traders-to-make-even-more-money

======
randomname2
Story is a year old but as of yesterday this new laser device has been added
to the primary microwave relay tower at the NYSE:
[http://i.imgur.com/Jm0YO82.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/Jm0YO82.jpg)

